# Summit vs Ol Man climbers???



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm probably about to buy a climbing stand to hunt some land I just got permission to hunt and haven't made up my mind yet as to which one to get. All input is welcomed, but if you have experience with both and have an opinion, please share.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## skullmount1988 (Dec 13, 2010)

I have both and the summit imo is way better. I have the viper and the original ol man the summit grips better and is way more comfortable. But ol man may have come a long way since the original so I have no experience with the new ones


----------



## BBob (Sep 27, 2007)

*Climbers*

The Ol 'man goes up the tree a little quieter, but the summits are much, much more comfortable for a long sit. I had both but ended up giving away the Ol man's. We have a Titan, a Viper, an Open shot, and a Razor. Yeah I perfer the Summits.


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

I had a treestand that had the loop and pin style cable like the ol mans have. One day I hung it on the tree in a hurry cuz I was late in the woods and forgot to clip the clip around the pin. I got about 20ft up and 'set' my top piece (you know dug it in the bark so it wouldn't move) and when I set my bottom piece the pin finally worked its way out and it came off the tree. I fell holding onto my top piece till I stopped with my arms fully extended barely lucky to catch myself. Needless to say I was 19 and thought my life was done because I couldn't get it back around the tree alone. Finally got myself back up on my top piece after hanging for a minute trying to get my composure and convince myself I could do it and I wasn't gonna fall to my death. I finally got service on my phone just long enough to call my friend who was about 200yds away to come help me. The bottom was attached to my feet and my legs had fell asleep and I couldn't use them anymore because I had been hanging there for about 30mins. He finally got there and jacked up and reattached my bottom for me. I sat the rest of the evening but could not stop shaking because I was still terrified.

The next day I went and bought a summit viper ss. I feel so much safer in that stand because you can't forget to lock in the cables because it won't work to start with if you don't. It is way more comfortable and is about 8lbs lighter than my old stand.

So I would suggest a summit because they are safer and really comfortable and lighter than most stands. If you hunt alone I would never get a stand with the loop and pin style cables because you never know when you might make a mistake as I did and be fighting for your life and need assistance. 

Hope this helps


----------



## curtpcol (Sep 29, 2007)

Fell with a Ol Man 3 years ago . Glad I was wearing a harness so went out and bought a Summit and gave the Ol Man away .


----------



## sydbrn329 (Feb 4, 2009)

The main benefit of ol' man Is that it is flat on your back when packed. This matters if you are going through thickets to get to ur tree. And it does matter to a considerable degree. 
Other than that aspect, the summit is clearly better as far as weight, grip, and comfort. 
That being said... I use an ol' man. I have a summit as well. If I'm walking an old road or clear path to my stand... Summit. If I'm going through some thick stuff or want I like to call walk-about.., ol' man. 
I have never felt unsafe or had incidents with either. Knock on wood.


----------



## jks0007 (Nov 4, 2010)

I have both and use both on different occasions. You definitely have to be extra careful with the ol' man. There are a new style clips that have a wing nut on them. I would suggest picking up a set of those if you decide to go ol' man route. I am much more comfortable in my summit. I am planning to get another stand soon and it will be a summit. I feel safer in the summit and it is lighter.


----------



## braceyourself (Oct 8, 2007)

I slid down a tree on an ol man a few years ago. Just a reminder to work your harness/strap up and down the tree.


----------



## BOGIA (Oct 7, 2007)

Try a API and you wont have to choose between those 2 brands!


----------



## Miami Matt (Jun 20, 2009)

I have a viper and would not get anything other than a summit. Simple, sturdy,light ,and quiet!


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

I have hunted out of both and never really felt safe in an Ol Man. Summit is probably one of the safest and most comfortable out there. But like Bogia said look into API, they are very solid stands and pretty comfy, still prefer the Summit but would never hesitate to climb an API.


----------



## Grassflatsfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

I almost died in an olman when the bottom spun out from under me. I have been climbing summits since I was 12 and never had any issues. I will never climb another olman. Summit all the way.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm sure someone will correct me if I'm wrong.....but I do believe the last few deaths from a stand were from an Old Man/Vision stand??? My 1st good stand was a Vision, but I was limited on the size trees I climbed (it would squeeze you cause it has collapsable sides) Then after the 1st year I sold it and bought the 1st year viper (all steel). It was heavy (27-28 lbs?) I loved it!!!! Then they came out w/ the aluminum viper, so I sold my steel 1!!!! I now have 3 aluminum vipers (21 lbs)!!! 

There are enough folks on here that would probably let you do a comparison....I'd invite you to come try 1 of mine but I live a purty good way out!!! I'm sure you aren't the only 1 deciding on which stand to get this time of year!!!:thumbsup: Good luck in which ever you choose....:thumbup:


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

I have a grand ole man and a API. I must be doing somthing wrong because the ole man is light, easy to use and I couldn't feel saferin it.

This is my second, first was a regular ole man and I traded for the grand ole man.

Great stand and I amazed how comforable it is.


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks everyone. Seems like the overwhelming majority recommend the Summit. I'm headed to Kentucky today, but as soon as I get back I'm headed to get a Summit. Now I just have to choose between the Viper's different models and the open front since I'll be mostly bowhunting.
Thanks again for the comments.


----------



## captsi (Feb 26, 2011)

Wil, I have owned all three stands (Summit, Ol Man and API) I did not like the Summit because it is a head ache to nest and carry, however one you are in the tree it is a straight up cadillac. The Ol' Man, as some have mentioned here, is a great stand if you are moving a lot, especially through thick stuff. If you are going deep into public land, it's great to have. They are comfortable, and safe when used PROPERLY. However, the middle ground can be found in what is consequently my favorite stand... the API HighPoint. It is cheaper than both, and weighs a good bit more... However, it nest SO easily, and is not cumbersome at all... It is comfortable enough. The only disadvantage is the gun rail can get in the way while bow hunting, however there are ways around that. The HighPoint is the only API I would ever buy, I find all their other model to be clunky and unweildy. I could literally write an essay on the comparison of these three in the field. Call me if you got any questions.


----------



## BOGIA (Oct 7, 2007)

i can tell you ol man stands are not made for big people.you cant stand up in one with out the top part sticking to you.


----------



## Brett (Apr 18, 2011)

I have two Buck Shots and love them. Google Buck Shot tree stands their owned by a different company now so I don't know the web site of hand.Their the safest stands I've ever owned and comfortable. Equalizer Treestands or buckshot-stands.com


----------



## k-p (Oct 7, 2009)

Can't beat a summit. The "cradle" type seat on my viper is the most comfortable I've ever sat in and you'll about fall asleep in it. I coated the platform with truck bed liner to minimize the noise from sand scratching on the aluminum slats from my boots. The cables have to be recoated or replaced every once in awhile but they're the easiest and quietest to put on. I've seen deer while climbing up the tree because its so quiet.


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

*Can't beat a summit. The "cradle" type seat on my viper is the most comfortable I've ever sat in and you'll about fall asleep in it. *

My viper is so comfortable I rest in it between morning and afternoon hunts if I switch spots.

*I've seen deer while climbing up the tree because its so quiet.*

I had a buck walking under me last year while I went up. Went to pull up my bow and he was right under my stand. Had to wait till he turned his head and pull up my bow real quick! lol He got out of range before I could get a shot but he never spooked because of me climbing or anything.


----------



## Earl81 (Jul 27, 2011)

I have climbed all 3. Summit, ol man and api. I own an api grand slam and a summit viper. Both stands are amazing! I didn't care for the ol man for the reason that in a smaller tree the rails would squeeze your sides. The buckshot is a very stable climber too but I don't like facing the tree. You can't go wrong with the viper or api. I was told mikes is going to carry api again.


----------



## skullworks (Oct 2, 2007)

If you have an Ol' man you need to get the new pins. They are free from the factory.


----------



## skullworks (Oct 2, 2007)

I have 4 API Grand Slams.


----------



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

2 API Grandslam Supremes here and one API Shooting Star. At 240#, I feel safe in all of them... I have no problems bow hunting out of any of them except that i have to stand with the Supremes, but then I often stand in the Star too for the best archery form before taking the shot... I did change out my Star's seat to a Supreme Seat for better comfort. I look hard at the Summits, but I'm just not convinced that they are as well put together as the API. :thumbsup:


----------



## k-p (Oct 7, 2009)

The bushmasters are on sale now at Cabelas....$169 I think.


----------



## Grassflatsfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

Summit also makes the viper in a fold up version. Packs up just like olman but you don't have to worry about life everytime you climb.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

I stand corrected

Recall

http://www.cpsc.gov/cpscpub/prerel/prhtml04/04530.html


----------



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

k-p said:


> The bushmasters are on sale now at Cabelas....$169 I think.


It's on sale tonight for $159. It doesn't look comfortable one bit though..., but at 18 lbs, it has room to be modified...:thumbsup:
http://www.cabelas.com/climbing-treestands-realtree-outfitter-series-bushmaster-treestand-1.shtml


----------



## big buck dan (Dec 2, 2008)

No question. The summit is the all around best climber there is IMO


----------



## Mike Moore (Feb 10, 2010)

i hunted in an old man for years............ till i sat in a summit. now i have two summits. 1 for bow season (open front)and 1 for gun season (rail).


----------



## Dagwood (Oct 1, 2007)

skullworks said:


> If you have an Ol' man you need to get the new pins. They are free from the factory.


Where can I get the pins for free. The only ones I have found online were $10.


----------



## Mud Duck (Oct 7, 2011)

I have then summit goliath it is the most comfortable stand ever and easy to use. If u buy anything but a summit u r wasting ur money


----------



## skullworks (Oct 2, 2007)

Dagwood said:


> Where can I get the pins for free. The only ones I have found online were $10.




Email the company. That is how I got mine.


----------



## bigbucks1012 (Nov 28, 2011)

I have climbed a summit for many years but recently switched to an ol man. The new people at ol man really stepped up to the plate and are offering super stands. i have never had any trouble with it slipping on the tree. I never used any of the older models so maybe that is what you're talking about but IMO the ol man is the way to go.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

bigbucks1012 said:


> I have climbed a summit for many years but recently switched to an ol man. The new people at ol man really stepped up to the plate and are offering super stands. i have never had any trouble with it slipping on the tree. I never used any of the older models so maybe that is what you're talking about but IMO the ol man is the way to go.


Interesting comment coming from someone that works for Ol Man. Nice try.


----------



## beulahboy (Oct 4, 2007)

I can tell you that all it took was for me to slide down a tree ONCE in my Ol Man- that rascal was given away before I made it back to Pcola and the other stands I had went to the same guy. I own 2 Summits - best tree biting stand I have ever climbed in. But, I still wont forget sliding down that tree and how helpless I felt at the moment and how SCARED I was after after it was all over. They may be great to others, but you can't convince me to put my butt back in an Ol Man!! For that very reason,I NEVER climb w/o a harness now.....


----------



## gator7_5 (Oct 4, 2007)

About to spend some bank and get a lone wolf hand climber for bowhunting. Anyone have any experience with these? The platform is big, it has a built in bow holder, and its super light. I cant see a downside.


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

I made the decision to get a Summit. I got the 30th anniversary model and absolutely LOVE it! Only spent about 4 days in it, but so far I love it. Easy to carry in/out. Very solid grab to the tree. Zero complaints.
Hopefully I'll post about the 7pt I'm trying to kill out of it.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

I have a summit titan and it is awesome; roomy, comfortable, stable, and light.


----------



## markhsaltz (Aug 2, 2010)

I have used them all. The summit is by far the best...As far as folding flat, I have the Summit and mine does fold flat..Summits are safer, more comfortable and more roomier. The newer Old Mans need a spreader otherwise the cables pull in towards you . Not a problem gunhunting but definately a pain in the ass bowhunting. When I do hunt from a tree I stay ALL day if need be. I can slip into my overalls or bibs as I cool down , put on raingear etc, in the Summit.


----------



## Grassflatsfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

gator7_5 said:


> About to spend some bank and get a lone wolf hand climber for bowhunting. Anyone have any experience with these? The platform is big, it has a built in bow holder, and its super light. I cant see a downside.


I'm a big lone wolf fan but their climbers suck in the climbing department. To hard to hold your feet in the sides. Granted I wear a size 13 boot and they way you have hook your feet in is a pain....especially after using a set of summit rapid steps. As far as sit and function they were good. I have a set of the portable sticks and a alpha lock on. Love the set up. I can set it up in about the same time it takes get up in my summit and it can be in almost any tree.


----------



## mackdaddy06 (Nov 16, 2007)

Do yourself a favor and get a summit


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

I haven't read this thread...........But:


"If you hunt out of an Old Man, don't carry your wallet in a back pocket. It will sore up your butt"


..


----------



## mrmojo2136 (Feb 16, 2008)

Wirelessly posted

Summit all the way!!


----------



## ABailey (May 25, 2010)

I love my new.ole man, but everyone has their own opinion. I feel its a little over safe now.


----------



## joebow09 (Jun 29, 2011)

i think some of these opinions come from weekend warriors who compare stands to their recliners at home!! stands no matter who makes them are a tool each one have their place and positives and negatives, summits- who said they are light weight? the only one is the open shot, the rest are 19+ lbs, and api seriously? they all weigh 20+, but again i guess you dont have to tote a recliner very far do ya?


----------



## Matt Mcleod (Oct 3, 2007)

ABailey said:


> I love my new.ole man, but everyone has their own opinion. I feel its a little over safe now.


Is it the alumalite cts model? They seem to have some improvements that look good. About 10 years ago I used a ole man a lot and never had a complaint but I hear some negative stuff about them these days. Lots of reports of them not biting very well on hard trees. I have used summits and they work very well. 

I am trying to decide on a climber to gun hunt out of right now too. I want a summit 180 max but they want lots of $$$ for them!

I had decided to get a Equalizer or "Buckshot" but they went out of business. 

I want one that can/does face the tree but a cable system is a must. Kinda hard to find one. Might just have to spend the $$ and get the 180 max....


----------



## ABailey (May 25, 2010)

Yes its the alumalite cts


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

joebow09 said:


> i think some of these opinions come from weekend warriors who compare stands to their recliners at home!! stands no matter who makes them are a tool each one have their place and positives and negatives, summits- who said they are light weight? the only one is the open shot, the rest are 19+ lbs, and api seriously? they all weigh 20+, but again i guess you dont have to tote a recliner very far do ya?


I don't understand your comment, weekend warriors? Most of the people I know don't hunt for a living. What is wrong with comparing a stand to a recliner? If its comfortable and safer than Ol Man why not use it? The person who complains about a 19lb summit being to heavy is the same person that complains his wife purse is to heavy while holding it while his wife shops.


----------



## CountryFolksCanSurvive22 (Dec 3, 2010)

+1 on the summit titan!

The titan packs up very easy and once your in a stand this roomy and comfortable you will never consider another stand. The extra couple inches of standing space on the platform makes all the difference for manuevering while bowhunting.


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

Matt - I love my 180 Max...get one!


----------



## Matt Mcleod (Oct 3, 2007)

Wharf Rat said:


> Matt - I love my 180 Max...get one!


That's good to hear Hall! I haven't talked to anybody who has one yet. 

Do you/have you ever sat facing the tree in the 180 max?


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

Matt Mcleod said:


> That's good to hear Hall! I haven't talked to anybody who has one yet.
> 
> Do you/have you ever sat facing the tree in the 180 max?



Just once to see what it was like. I had it facing out for bow season and just haven't changed it back...may not. It's at the house here in GB if you want to check it out.


----------



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

Well I was going to try the Summit this year, but one of my wifes customers only sells API's and she gave her a great deal on the API Alumi-Tech Magnum this year. It's a beast at 34#, but there's plenty of room and it's very stable. I don't like the fact that I have to take the foot things off everytime I have to pack it in, but it's solid and her out the door cost was less than $180, so how could I refuse... It's really good for working up some heat on a cold morning...:sweatdrop: I only used it once this year as I told her I needed to test it in case I didn't like. I was able to sit all day with no break and the foot rest was sure nice to have for old legs... I seldom have to pack in more than 1/2 mile where I hunt though. I'd give it 4 stars out of five, but it's a 5+ once it's in place.


----------



## Q2arrowhunter (Mar 17, 2008)

Ol Man. Safe, quiet, comfortable, light, can face tree or away from the tree, compact, easy to carry, quiet (bears repeating).

Just like anything else - follow directions, make sure you are using it correctly, do not take short-cuts you may be 20 or 30 feet up in a tree when the short-cut does not work out.


Anyone scared of their Ol Man I will take it off your hands.


----------

